# YiffCoin / DogeCoin / PickeRicks / Meme Garbage Central



## Uncle Warren (Dec 10, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Furcast/comments/232iv7/yiffcoin_the_furry_altcoin_for_anyone_that_wasnt/

http://techwolf.tk/

https://github.com/Techwolfy/yiffcoin


> Yiffcoin is a lite version of Yiffcoin using scrypt as a proof-of-work algorithm.
> 
> 
> 69 second block targets
> ...


I don't want to dig into this. The joke has gone too far. You can have fun with this autism.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 10, 2017)

>Yiffcoin is a lite version of Yiffcoin

What


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 10, 2017)

finally

now I have a reason to start investing


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 10, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> >Yiffcoin is a lite version of Yiffcoin
> 
> What


I think he made a mistake.

The mistake being making this coin.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 10, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I think he made a mistake.


In all seriousness though, I think he meant litecoin because the github credits Bitcoin and litecoin


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 10, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> In all seriousness though, I think he meant litecoin because the github credits Bitcoin and litecoin


So a lighter version of litecoin.

Por que?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 10, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So a lighter version of litecoin.
> 
> Por que?


It's the only thing I could come up with. Otherwise why even credit litecoin to begin with?


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 11, 2017)

Finally a coin for me.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2017)

These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 11, 2017)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 11, 2017)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


This thread should be forced to convert to a memecoin thread or stoned to death.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 11, 2017)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


Would you suggest merging them all into one?

I wanted to put this into AC but I felt it wouldn't fit unless I dug into the person himself.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 11, 2017)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


i see a future in this


----------



## Super Collie (Dec 11, 2017)

How many Yiffcoins do I need to get the newest Bad Dragon toy?


----------



## Positron (Dec 11, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> How many Yiffcoins do I need to get the newest Bad Dragon toy?


What is the exchange rate between Yiffcoin and Trooncoin?


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Dec 11, 2017)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.



We're still waiting on the ICO of KiwiCoin. You could charge a micro-KWC to submit ratings on people's posts. Two micros for use of the :autism: rating.

edit: Oops :islamic: --

https://kuwaitcoin.org/مشاريعنا-المستقبلية/


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 17, 2018)

There's another yiffcoin being made.
https://archive.fo/IQBN1



https://www.onhexel.com/token/197101ae-9674-4c06-9e18-1aa0b180a1d3




This is the person who created it, in case you wondered who would come up with such a good idea:


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 17, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> There's another yiffcoin being made.
> https://archive.fo/IQBN1
> View attachment 404742
> https://www.onhexel.com/token/197101ae-9674-4c06-9e18-1aa0b180a1d3
> ...


>CTO of pumpingstation1


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 16, 2018)

I will get a crypto wallet just to buy like $1 worth of yiffcoin.


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 24, 2018)

...I kind of want some yiffcoins...

What did you think I chose a fucking dog for my psuedonym because I WASN'T a furry?


----------



## internet (May 26, 2018)

i want to convert all my lifes savings into dogecoin


----------



## CrunkLord420 (May 27, 2018)

internet said:


> i want to convert all my lifes savings into dogecoin


Buy in below 30 sats and double your life savings when it goes above 50.


----------



## underscoredash (Jun 4, 2018)

Null said:


> These are all shitty gimmick coins and if we had a thread for each this board would be 500 pages long. I'm the proud holder of 1000 PickleRicks (RICKS), given to me as a tip on an exchange. It is worth about 1 penny. For the thousand.


SO THIS IS THE POWER OF THE BLOCKCHAIN


----------

